# Florida Culinary Institute



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone here ever attend there what do you think?


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Its not the school that counts, its the student that make the school.????????? Climate is nice.:smoking:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Give chef Dave Pantone a call. He is the dean of the culinary program.

FCI is our sister school,solid program.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I knew Dave years ago. Great guy, great educator. School is a nice place with a good program and good rep. You could do worse....


----------



## ed_the_traveler (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Ed


----------

